# POSSIBLE New State Record...



## rloveless (Sep 5, 2007)

... for the smallest trout ever hooked by a Corky.







I would like to dedicate this monster to the following:

Capt. Josh Schenk: For teaching me how to fillet a trout out in the open water, otherwise I would never gotten to eat these delicious fish sticks.

Capt. Jesse Arsola: For showing me everything he knows about catching big girls.

Blake Patterson: For always letting me catch the fish instead of him.

Jeremy Bane: Well, I am not sure for what yet.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Pffffttttt ... ha ha ha ha ... nice ... ! You should have just lip hooked that bad boy and there her back out.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

hahaha... too funny!!!


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

You know it is illegal to use game fish for bait? Tell us the truth, the Speck caught the Corky right? LOL


----------



## Capt.Schenk (Aug 10, 2005)

You gotta extend your arms to make that fish look bigger!


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

that bad boy would go in my aquarium if it wasnt illegal


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

brutal -- you forgot mom and dad


----------



## trio-assassin (Nov 4, 2008)

man that little guy thinks hes a big one....haha


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Thats 2cool. Beautiful little guy though.


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

i was waiting for someone to ask what bay and the gps coordinates.


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

With that kind of attitude, she'll be a beast to catch at 30"....


----------



## rloveless (Sep 5, 2007)

Not gonna lie to you, she hit Pinky with about as much pop as the rest of the trout that day.

I laid back in to her as if she were something BIG. Not sure if the bambinos have yellow mouths or what, but if she did, it wasn't there anymore.


----------



## fisheye003 (Feb 1, 2009)

LOL...I'm guessing 2oz?


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

That Mitzi is used to catching much bigger fish. you better not be abusing her ego.


----------



## Speckhunter77 (May 14, 2006)

*AWSOME!!*

That's freakin' awsome!! Hope you had your drag set......looks like a line peeler!


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

No props to the Big Guy upstairs? I once caught about a two inch fingerling while seining a tide pool.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Here is a monster I caught...


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*Me Too*

I know the feeling

Ditto


----------



## stonedawg (Feb 4, 2007)

thats awesome


----------



## LDL (Jun 10, 2006)

You guy's slay me !! I laughed at the pic's , and the responces to them. Tell me, that it was'nt fun, or funny, pulling those fella's in.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

i think it only wanted a few scales off of what it thought was a fish!


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

I caught a little trout one day on a bone super spook jr. over in Moses lake. I am not sure how little I just saw something come up and then the topwater go down. I got excited because I had a friend tell me that he had given up tops because he never caught anything on them. So, I set the hook pretty hard. A little too hard. Here comes the topwater flying out of the water with a baby trout about 3" long. Luckily it hit the side of the boat and the trout spit the hook. Pretty funny to say the least


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Must have been a territorial dispute.


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

That had to be a kick in the butt ... oh! I got one ... may be a little small .. must be swimming AT me .. I got it! ...

and then to pull it out of the water .. had to be a kick in the butt!

I love it!!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Really need to use the Boga on those fish. 8*)


----------



## rick3b (Jun 7, 2006)

Speaking of a Boga, I had read here in the past that someone needed a bigger boga because the fish he caught bottomed it out. Now he has to take it back for a new one because it won't move.


----------



## castnblast4life (Jun 12, 2007)

awsome


----------



## speckthreat (Feb 8, 2008)

*top water fool*

this one blew up my spook!!


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

I caught these two just about back to back..


















On the upside I know the bait was in there!
--Hop


----------



## reelmacoy (Mar 13, 2009)

I got the rod, reel, lure, and minnow net, where did yall get the 1/2 lb. test line???


----------



## thatdoggJake (Dec 31, 2007)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> brutal -- you forgot mom and dad


and God


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

man thats a nice sow you got there


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

A little fish with big ambition. Hope we see him again.....when he's grown!


----------

